# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Alerta troll

## Juandi

Se me ocurre que para ayudar a los moderadores, cada vez que un forero tenga la sospecha de que se ha colado un troll añada un mensaje a este hilo con el enlace a la página.

----------


## Juandi

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=15667

----------


## ignoto

Gracias.
Ya estamos en ello.

----------


## sergiocl

Algo me huele mal en Autis, pero el apoyo que le da Busyman me hace dudar.

----------


## Juandi

No hay duda: Es un troll.

Aunque puede que su espíritu rebelde tenga algo que decir (no es el primer crítico que conozco con respecto a la magia tal como se hace hoy en día) lo está haciendo de manera que entorpece el funcionamiento normal del foro e incumpliendo alguna de sus reglas.

----------


## letang

He oído varias acusaciones de que Autis sea troll, pero me gustaría que, como en un juicio, a modo de fiscales, pusiérais vuestros argumentos.

Juandi, ¿por qué entorpece el funcionamiento del foro?. Ha abierto varios hilos pero cada hilo con un tema diferente y además no repetido en el foro. Y en todos sus mensajes comenta algo, no escribe mensajes vacíos.

Sinceramente, estos días sus mensajes han sido los más interesantes que he leído (muchos otros hilos como "iniciarme en la magia" o "el canuto agotado" los cierro sin leerlos porque ya hay temas con post-it sobre ellos o porque son temas realmente innecesarios ¿qué pasa si se agota el Canuto? Espera a que lleguen más...)

Así que no me gustaría nada que se le baneara sin motivo simplemente por hablar de temas extraños.

Acusarle de chulería o falta de modales por comentar un problema con la policía y decir "gané a la justicia" me parece excesivo. A las cosas no hay que darle más importancia de la que tienen, y a mi la verdad es que esa frase no me parece provocadora ni mucho menos.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

yo estoy de acuerdo con letang en cuanto al no baneo
puede ser que autious hable de la forma que lo hace (aunque ojo, siempre es muy educado) simplemente porque le gusta llamar la atencion o porque en verdad quiere orientar su magia hacia lo que comenta
pero depende de cada forero en si el darle pie o no para crear discuciones conviertiendo el post en algo evidentemente molesto, ya que la mayoria de los mensajes de respuesta son agresiones hacia el
beneficio de la duda!

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

se que soy un recien llegado, y se que no estoy de acuerdo con la actitud de autis, pero aun asi, no creo que se deba banearlo, (como ya han dicho ella y letang) por el simple hecho de ser un creido no tiene por que ser baneado.

mi simple opinion

salu2

----------


## Ravenous

A mi  no me parece en absoluto un troll. Mayormente, estoy con Letang, y un poco con Busy. Es una persona imaginativa y original, desde luego, pero con un problema de actitud, y puede que de valores sociales. Mientras provoque sin insultar, no creo que haya motivo para banearlo.

----------


## Patito

> Acusarle de chulería o falta de modales por comentar un problema con la policía y decir "gané a la justicia" me parece excesivo. A las cosas no hay que darle más importancia de la que tienen, y a mi la verdad es que esa frase no me parece provocadora ni mucho menos.


Esto creo que me toca a mí. Antes que nada, para mí una cosa es chulear y otra vacilar. Yo he dicho vacilar.
No sólo ha sido por ese mensaje, sino que hay otro que cuenta una historieta en el instituto en el que vuelve a vacilarle a una profesora, y hasta da a entender que se ríe de ella porque lo lleva al director pero éste no está.
Sobre lo de el problema con el vigilante, aunque ya le contesté en ese mismo post, lo repito aquí: me extraña mucho que en México (o en cualquier otra parte del mundo) te empiece a perseguir el vigilante de una tienda simplemente por hacer un jueguecito de magia. Claro está, a no ser que le des pie para que lo haga. No sé si me explico...

No sé, puede que yo esté neurótico perdido, pero me da la impresión de que a Autis le gusta vacilarle a la gente. Y esa actitud es la que me desagrada.

Un saludo!

P.D.: Que no me guste cierta actitud de esta persona no quiere decir que me gustaría que lo baneasen.

----------


## letang

Ok, entonces estamos todos de acuerdo.
Perdona si tergiversé con lo de "chulo" o "vacilón" pero es que escribía de memoria.

Yo la verdad es que le leo como un personaje, y muchas veces hasta haciéndome a la idea de que lo que cuenta es mentira, o que le ha sucedido algo parecido pero lo redacta con mucha imaginación para decorar la historia, al igual que las historias de Jorlando, que son tan exquisitas que me hacen pensar que le sucedió algo parecido pero lo exagera y decora para que sea más agradable y ameno. Y acepto ese engaño porque su finalidad es agradarme, al igual que acepto el engaño de la magia porque su finalidad es ilusionarme.

Su forma de redactar me parece bastante agradable, más comprensible que muchos otros sudamericanos que usan construcciones verbales imposibles, y esa actitud que decís "vacilona" me resulta graciosa y divertida, y de hecho, como comentaba Ella, él suele ser educado. En su presentación dijo "soy el mejor mago del mundo" comentario de broma a la legua, y hubo incluso quién se molestó. Pues mensajes más tarde, pidió disculpas incluso por esa chorrada.

----------


## Juandi

Respondiendo por deferencia a Letang y Claudia:

Es un provocador y a mí no me gustan los provocadores porque intentan atraer la atención más hacia su persona que hacia lo que reivindican.

Es un provocador que alienta respuestas inadecuadas por parte de los foreros que entran al trapo, lo cual sólo sirve para darle más cuerda.

Para mí el tema es siempre el mismo: la magia bizarra. Cada día me tengo que leer no sé cuantos hilos “nuevos” que van de lo mismo.

En ningún momento he pedido que se le banee. Sólo he dicho que si tiene algo interesante que decir, que lo haga de otra manera. Si su tema es verdaderamente interesante encontrará respuestas por parte de sus almas gemelas.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## sergiocl

A todo esto, como que desapareció Autis.

----------


## anacrin

> A todo esto, como que desapareció Autis.


Volvera de aqui a un par de meses para pedir el acceso al area.

----------


## Juandi

Se están colando "robots" de esos que se registran automáticamente.

----------


## sisly

Si, en la seccion bienvenido a Mp ya han puesto 4 mensajes

----------


## eldavy

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=16253

----------


## Juandi

Me parece que aquí hay alguien fuera de sitio:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=17433

----------


## angelilliks

A este dejadlo que me cae majo y publica material de calidad oiga.

----------


## Tereso

NUEVO BOT:

"theowngon"


Urgen permisos para borrar.......  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(

----------


## Tereso

Otro:

"SeenKaxymeeta"

----------


## zdan

Y más aún:

tongaccet  
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=19605

y TrubsBekqueks  
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=19606

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## logos

Deegouninny----cartomagia

----------


## Fran Gomez

:evil: 

Repleroyakrar -> http://www.magiapotagia.com/profile....rofile&u=11124

higOwerirrica -> http://www.magiapotagia.com/profile....rofile&u=11126

----------


## skndol

acavan de poner otro aquie en el calanvache general cieeren plis

This teen girls sex videos in maryland predators sexual anal

----------


## letang

Hay que poner un captcha en el formulario de registro para que no se cuelen más bots.


(Pa' colmo pone feas, ya podría poner algo más decente :P) xD

----------


## mike

Hay algo raro en este mismo apartado ( sugerencias ), El primer post, algo de celebration song o algo asi, parece un troll

----------


## skndol

> Hay algo raro en este mismo apartado ( sugerencias ), El primer post, algo de celebration song o algo asi, parece un troll


no parece xd es un troll xd

----------


## letang

Me da que no tenéis muy claro lo que es un troll.

Un troll es una persona que participa en las conversaciones de un foro para generar polémica, recurriendo a temas controvertidos (política, religión...), descalificando a los participantes o creando continuas confusiones que sacan de sus casillas a la gente.

En este caso estamos hablando de "bots".
Programas informáticos que se registran automáticamente en foros y blogs y postean publicidad de otras páginas.

Por eso en los registros de foros o servicios (rapidhsare, megaupload, etc.) se usan los _captchas_, esas letras distorsionadas que tenemos que descifrar.
Se hace para garantizar que quien se registra es una persona real y no un programa automático que rellena los campos de formulario.

Así que todos estos ejemplos que estáis poniendo (generalmente los que postean fotos pornográficas) son bots, y no trolls.

----------


## mike

> Me da que no tenéis muy claro lo que es un troll.
> 
> Un troll es una persona que participa en las conversaciones de un foro para generar polémica, recurriendo a temas controvertidos (política, religión...), descalificando a los participantes o creando continuas confusiones que sacan de sus casillas a la gente.
> 
> En este caso estamos hablando de "bots".
> Programas informáticos que se registran automáticamente en foros y blogs y postean publicidad de otras páginas.
> 
> Por eso en los registros de foros o servicios (rapidhsare, megaupload, etc.) se usan los _captchas_, esas letras distorsionadas que tenemos que descifrar.
> Se hace para garantizar que quien se registra es una persona real y no un programa automático que rellena los campos de formulario.
> ...


Gracias por la aclaracion letang, la verdad esque no diferenciaba los terminos.

Pues ahora si que puedo decir, que parece ser que se ha colado un bot.

----------


## sercode

uf... pues eso es pesadísmo.
A mí me pasó con otro foro que administro de _jóvenes qss_, y vaya... cada día me llegaban registros de usuarios falsos con publicidad... 

La solución fue actualizar la versión del foro. Ya no pasa.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Mas bots para la coleccion  :evil: 

MARLOGMARAB -> http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=20050
Whammaenduche -> http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=20038

En mi humilde opinion creo que el Captcha, como bien comenta Letang, en el formulario de registro seria una buena opcion para filtrar a estos bichos pornográficos..

----------

